# Is this SBD or another problem? Help



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

I went out of the country and had a neighbor take care of my betta. I typed out instructions for him to follow and asked for a 50% water change every day or every other day-I can't remember which- and to feed 1 pellet or 1 piece of shrimp every other day. I'm pretty sure the last one isn't a good option for fish feeding, but I had read an article in a fish magazine about fish overfeeding and obesity so I made that my feeding schedule. After 20 days of not having such a good time, I came back to have the neighbor inform me that apparently if you feed the fish from the surface, then they will also gulp some air when they eat the food and that will cause swim bladder problems. I don't know what his source was. I searched about surface feeding and swim bladder issues, and found this web page: link
However, this is for goldfish and I don't know if it counts for bettas.
When I checked on Kyrehx, she was acting lethargic and sat at the bottom of the tank. I don't even know if she swims to the top of the tank to get air, but I guess she does otherwise she'd be dead. I think this is SBD, but from what I read about SBD the fish will be tilting. My fish is not tilting or floating, so is this SBD? All sources I find say that the fish will be tilting. All I can think of doing is not to feed the fish. I made a hammock thing out of sponge for her to sit on. This may not be a serious problem, but I'm still scared that she might die from whatever. Please help.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The thing about gulping air causeing bloating isn't true for bettas. Bettas eat food from the surface of the water all the time because it is easy for them to do. just take a look at your bettas mouth. It's tourned towards the surface to make it easier for them to breathe and eat. As for what your betta has youl just have to wait for Betta Man to reply. He knows a ton about deseases. As long as your fish isn't bloated you should still feed it. Just feed it less.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Bettas get their air from the surface, but they can still get swim bladder disorder. This happened with my doubletail betta. I feed him a pea and he felt better. I would observe your betta for a couple days and see if he has trouble swimming to the surface then it is swim bladder disorder. Your betta may have been overfed by your friend. Do you fast your betta? I fast my bettas and other fish once a week and fasting allows the fish to clear their systems, therefore preventing swim bladder disorder.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I had the same problem with my betta. He died because I had no idea what to do. That's what led me to Fish Forums.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bettas don't have to get air to breathe, their gills work just fine, but having the ability to get oxygen from the air will help them in polluted, stagnant or really warm water, conditions they may encounter seasonally in the wild.

If a fish have trouble swimming, swim-bladder is a likely cause, but it can also be fin damage or even paralysis. If a fish can swim normally when disturbed, but doesn't want to move, it likely feels miserable or is scared of another fish or doesn't want to fight a current. Check the water for everything (high ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, temp, electricity (really)) or just try repeated water changes of increasing amounts and see if the fish improves. Watch for disease symptoms.

You can do the "pea thing" at any time, it won't hurt a fish that doesn't have the issue. Microwave a few peas, take off the skin, cut them to bite size and offer to the fish. You can also soak them in garlic juice to make them more palatable.


----------



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, whatever happened to my betta, I'll never know because she died yesterday. RIP, Kyrehx.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so sorry. May she RIP in fishy heaven.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

how old was it?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's the problem with going on vacation. Your fish always gets sick while you're gone. I've never heard of fish getting sbd from the air. I don't think it's ever happened to me. Was the fish bloated? Feeding bloated fish a pea usually works. Btw, the only reason that I know a small amount (yes a small amount) about diseases is because they happen often in my tanks. Thanks for the compliment. I don't know too much about diseases. Theoldsalt knows more than I do. I started keeping bettas just over a year ago, so I'm not too advanced in my knowledge of bettas, though I do know their care and how to treat common diseases in them. It's too bad your fish died...


----------



## betaphish (Sep 24, 2011)

emc7: It was almost a year since I got her. I heard or read somewhere that bettas are about 7 months when you get them, so I guess she was about 1 1/2 years old. 
Betta Man: No, the fish was not bloated. In fact she looked kind of starved.
All who suggest peas: I have no idea what to do since on different forums they say, "Never feed the fish peas!" And on here they say "Feed the fish peas." Either way she is dead so it won't matter anymore.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well it will matter in case you get another betta and the same thing happens. That way you'll know how to treat it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Feeding peas to fish is a good idea, because it helps clean out their system and plus you can treat swim bladder disorder by feeding peas. Matter of fact, feeding peas is the only way to treat swim bladder disorder that I know of because there is no medication out there for treating swim bladder disorder. Fish need veggies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So it wasn't likely old age. Some stores will tell you bettas only live a year to make you feel better when one dies. But 5 is more realistic. They are short lived compared to many larger aquarium fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually if you feed vegetable flake or spirulina flake to your fish once or twice a week you shouldn't ever have a problem with them becoming constipated which is what you are treating when you feed peas...


----------

